# How's everyones season going thus far?



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

Hows the bird count going for everyone? This weekend treated us good. Sat, Sun, Mon. produced 33 birds for two of us. Sat and Sun birds were all over the place. It was a fun weekend!

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Doing great, I haven't missed a shot yet.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thats assuming Fixed has taken a shot in the first place! :O•-:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

S L O W . . . as far as numbers of birds around. but i havent done too bad with what i have had to work with.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a new Versa Max. It's amazing. It can take shoot thru a flock of 47 ducks, wings set over my decoy spread, #3s, 35 yards, and not touch a feather. 

I used some Hypersonics and missed 'em even faster.




I have a dozen ducks, mostly gaddies.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> I have a new Versa Max. It's amazing. It can take shoot thru a flock of 47 ducks, wings set over my decoy spread, #3s, 35 yards, and not touch a feather.
> 
> I used some Hypersonics and missed 'em even faster.


That's how I'm feeling, except it's a new super X3.

And I Tried Black Cloud and missed them with even more Flitecontrol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

We have been doing well up here, 28 ducks so far for me. Wish I could get into some geese though :/


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Kinda slow. :|


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Doing great, I haven't missed a shot yet.


You need to get out to miss fixed. :lol: :mrgreen: Put the beer down and get out there.

It been tuff going for us.We have only killed 10 ducks.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Best opening weekend I have ever had!


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Best opening weekend I have ever had!


You hunted Idaho on the opener, it doesn't count


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking really good! Shot a limit between 2 half day hunts. Have good number of birds located just waiting for some weather to go out and hunt them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So far... I've shot two coots and two Mallards. The coots were just so that Paisley could get some retrieving in at FB. I wasn't anywhere near the front on the opener and saw quite a few birds. Hopefully some birds push down here in a little bit so the hunting gets better for you guys. I can't wait until I'm a little closer to all the hunting I really want to do and away from the front again.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

TEAM Dirty Sanchez has been crackin and stackin. We must be up to at least 163 birds already.


----------



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's a picture of Monday's take. This is our YLF "Sunny", she put in some real nice work for us! 

I can't wait to get out again! Nothing better than a good weekend in the blind!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

it is going great 47 ducks for me.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

It's going pretty good so far. Up to 17 ducks in 4 trips to the marsh. I got skunked on the opener but it has been awesome since then.


----------

